# Bittersweet turkey



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Although waterfowl hunting is my all time love, i do get into some turkey action here and there. Well my g/f's little brothers best friend went on a youth turkey hunt with his dad. He was shooting a 12 ga. ( I would guess a rimington) and it had a scope on it. Well he finally got himself a 25 lbs turkey and a trip to the hosipital. This boy is only about 70 lbs soaking wet, and he was shooting a big gun compared to his size. Well the recoil of the gun caused the scope to hit him in the face and took about a half inch chunk of cartilage almost off of his nose and required nine stitches. The little guy went through a lot to get his 25 lbs turkey 11" beard and 1 1/4" spurs. After the the blood tears and stitches he was happy with his kill.
P.S. He was 9 years old


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It's none of my busines but I hope that is a wake up call to the folks who can't wait to see all the little Timmy's become men. Poor little bugger will flinch and close his eyes when he shoots for the rest of his life. 8)

IMHO it is not worth it and it's hard to congratulate someone who screws up that bad... way to go kido!!


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

I agree totally with you, in my opinion his dad just wanted to say look what my boy did. Ya gotta start em off small.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Sounds like a good story to tell his kids.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

poor kid, at least he got his turkey, but was it worth it ?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

My 10 year old son got one 2 weeks ago during out youth hunt. He was shooting 1 1/8 oz 7.5 shot. Get them in close and it is not problem.... The problem is getting them in close.


----------

